# Glucophage/Metaformin Info



## K1 (Jan 17, 2013)

– By Big A

Glucophage is the brand name for metformin hydrochloride.

Metformin is NOT oral insulin. People confuse it as such, because in most countries oral insulin is called Diamicron and metformin is called Diaformin.

When your body releases insulin, over time, your insulin receptors get ‘dull’, less responsive. In advanced stages that becomes type II diabetes.

Metformin ‘refreshes’ those receptors, making them more sensitive to the insulin that your body releases.

It is a great product. Taken straight after a large meal, within the hour you will have EXTREMELLY full muscles. Dosages are 500mg after a normal to large carb meal, 1,000mg after a big carb meal and 1,500mg after all you can eat at Pizza Hut. You can take it after as many meals in a day as you wish, as long as those are large carb meals.

I generally found that if I take less than 100g of carbs for every 500mg metformin, I go into hypo. And yes, you can eat fat meals, as metformin will indirectly prevent the fat being deposited.

The long acting glucophage is taken before bed as it helps the person release less insulin throughout the night, especially if they had a big dinner like most people do. But that doesn’t apply to a healthy person. That might get a healthy person in hypo overnight.

I believe every human should be on metformin, as it helps keep your insulin receptors fresh and as such it will prevent type II diabetes.


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 18, 2013)

So do sponsors carry it? I know ppl on it, but its rx only.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 18, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> So do sponsors carry it? I know ppl on it, but its rx only.



You would need to email the sponsors for an answer to that question.


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok. Wasn't sure since on other forums, sponsor merchandise is openly discussed. Thank you.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 18, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Ok. Wasn't sure since on other forums, sponsor merchandise is openly discussed. Thank you.



Email or text me man.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 18, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Ok. Wasn't sure since on other forums, sponsor merchandise is openly discussed. Thank you.



It should only be discussed within their forums.


----------

